# Vet, kennel, and retriever club in the Fargo area?



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

I have two lab pups and am wondering if anyone has suggestions on a good vet and kennel in the Fargo area? Secondly, is there any sort of retriever club or trainging club in the area? Thanks


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

For the vet go to Casselton,

Kennel ??

http://www.ndrc.org/


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Springer,

Thanks for the information. I have heard a lot of good things about casselton. I took a look at the NDRC page, It looks like a great resource to use.
As for the kennel question, I was wondering about a good kennel to board the dogs at if I need to be out of town for a couple of days. Something clean with a friendly staff. Thanks.

Alex


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

A GOOD vet in Fargo is Valley Veterinary Hospital.

A GREAT retriever club is the NDRC.

A couple of good kennels. Luther Kennels near casselton and Sheyene River Kennels in West Fargo. Both kennels are run by good, caring dog people.

Good Luck


----------

